# Brexit and VRT?



## Glandore (18 Jan 2020)

It's hard to get accurate info. But am I right in saying even though there'll be a transition period for Britain leaving the EU, there will be VAT added to 2nd hand imports from Feb 1st? 
This just says you need to declare the car to customs but nothing about potential charges 
[broken link removed]
Anyone have good info on what's going to happen? Thanks


----------



## vandriver (18 Jan 2020)

It literally says it in your link...'

complete a customs electronic declaration
and
pay Customs Duty and Value-Added Tax....'


----------



## nest egg (18 Jan 2020)

It also goes on to say... "In the event of a no-deal Brexit the procedure for importing vehicles will change. In that event, from 1 February 2020 if you acquire a vehicle from the UK you must declare it to customs. It can then be declared for pre-inspection or registration. "

That seems at odds with what's written above, which implies customs declarations are required regardless.  If there's a deal, I'd have thought the status quo remains until at least the end of the transition period.  A call to Revenue would probably be a good idea.


----------



## Glandore (18 Jan 2020)

mojoask said:


> It also goes on to say... "In the event of a no-deal Brexit the procedure for importing vehicles will change. In that event, from 1 February 2020 if you acquire a vehicle from the UK you must declare it to customs. It can then be declared for pre-inspection or registration. "
> 
> That seems at odds with what's written above, which implies customs declarations are required regardless.  If there's a deal, I'd have thought the status quo remains until at least the end of the transition period.  A call to Revenue would probably be a good idea.


That's the thing. According to other outlets, it's a transition period until 31/12/20 where all negotiated changes (if any) will be implemented.


----------



## Peanuts (18 Jan 2020)

How can you calculate the NOx charge? Emission rates are not given on any of the UK used car websites I've seen


----------



## Glandore (18 Jan 2020)

Peanuts said:


> How can you calculate the NOx charge? Emission rates are not given on any of the UK used car websites I've seen



They have a downloadable Excel with rates. You'd need to be 100% sure if buying a diesel as mistakes could be costly. [broken link removed]


----------



## Glandore (20 Jan 2020)

Just to confuse things even more, on the Citizens information website it says 





						Importing a vehicle into Ireland
					

Find out how to import your car and other motor vehicles into Ireland, and if you are liable to pay Vehicle Registration Tax (VRT).




					www.citizensinformation.ie
				




*VAT*
If you are importing a new car from another EU country you have to pay VAT (Value Added Tax), usually when registering the car. A new car means a car that has been in service for 6 months or less, or has been driven for 6,000 kilometres or less. For example:

Vehicle is 5 months old with 8,000km - chargeable to VAT
Vehicle is 7 months old with 5,000km - chargeable to VAT
Vehicle is 7 months old with 8,000km - not chargeable to VAT


----------



## RedOnion (20 Jan 2020)

Glandore said:


> Just to confuse things even more


Stop confusing yourself.

The link in your 1st post, is to the 2nd page of a note. Look at the 1st page (overview).
"
If the UK approves the Withdrawal Agreement there will be no change to the registration process during the transitionary period.  *The information outlined here relates to procedures which may be in place in the event of a no-deal Brexit.*"


----------



## Leo (20 Jan 2020)

As above, the status quo applies during the transition. It's seeming more unlikely that there will be a fully comprehensive agreement on all matters prior to the end of the transition period. With that, the UK will become a non-EU country, so VAT and customs duty will likely apply.


----------



## Zenith63 (20 Jan 2020)

Leo said:


> With that, the UK will become a non-EU country, so VAT and customs duty will likely apply.


The motor industry will finally get their wish of stopping the flow of cheaper cars into Ireland, less money leaving the economy going to UK dealers etc.  My guess is the Irish government will not be too disappointed and are not going to put up too much of a fight to keep this industry VAT/customs free?

With 100k less secondhard cars entering the Irish market each year, I presume there will be a big jump in secondhand prices as we head into 2021?


----------



## Leo (20 Jan 2020)

Zenith63 said:


> The motor industry will finally get their wish of stopping the flow of cheaper cars into Ireland, less money leaving the economy going to UK dealers etc.  My guess is the Irish government will not be too disappointed and are not going to put up too much of a fight to keep this industry VAT/customs free?



Both government and motor dealers would certainly love that outcome. One report put the average spent on UK imports at €21,612 last year. Multiplied by 100k....



Zenith63 said:


> With 100k less secondhard cars entering the Irish market each year, I presume there will be a big jump in secondhand prices as we head into 2021?



That a very good point. Some of those importers might be tempted to buy new, but I'd imagine the majority will stick with second hand.


----------



## Zenith63 (20 Jan 2020)

Should be interesting to see what the import figures for 2019 look like, if it becomes clear things will go this way.  Working in Sandyford I already see car hauler trucks loaded with secondhand UK cars streaming passed daily, I assume this will ramp up massively as dealers stockpile cars in preparation for 2021.  The demand would surely at least offset what the new NOx tax was likely to do.

I'll certainly be over to buy at least one car for myself, might tempt me into replacing the wife's as well!


----------



## nest egg (20 Jan 2020)

Zenith63 said:


> ...The motor industry will finally get their wish of stopping the flow of cheaper cars into Ireland, less money leaving the economy going to UK dealers etc....



Never forget when we talk about cars, money always leaves the economy, as we don't have a motor industry. The barriers to trade Brexit imposes will be good for government, as it will mean more tax in theory (in practice the negative impact of Brexit on the wider economy may ultimately depress demand), and dealers alike, who will no longer have to compete with UK imports.  All of this though is bad for the consumer who'll have less choice and will pay more in the future as a result (and likely do so on credit).


----------



## Susie2017 (21 Jan 2020)

Just came across this thread. An uncle of mine was looking at importing a merc E220 diesel from the UK in the next month or so. VRT calculator had given VRT of around 7k. Is the NO and CO2 an additional tax on top of this or is it included in the online VRT calculator. Its quite hard to follow. I presume VAT does not apply as the car would be second hand with around 20k miles. If its extra then is importing worth the hassle ? - Edit I opened the attachment and see there are a list of NOx levels for different diesel cars. Lets say its 142 g so then the extra tax is;
20 x 5 = 100
15 x 20 = 3000
62 x 25 = 1550
So Nox tax of 4650 - effectively making the idea of travelling over unattractive, unless you can get a very low NOx car ? Would a petrol model be better ? - they are not listed on the attachment from revenue but I see they are available in the UK ?


----------



## Palerider (21 Jan 2020)

I heard from a trader that the e class has a low NOx charge, there is no NOx calculator just the vrt calculator, that deals with the vrt only, be very careful importing anything until you get a bottom line on the NOx charge you will be asked to pay.

Terribly smart of our Govt and Revenue to launch this to the public without clearly indicating what the extra NOx would be and it is catching out people to the extent that in two cases Im aware of the vehicles were sent back to the Uk.


----------



## Peanuts (21 Jan 2020)

I was looking at importing a late model Audi and NOx seems to be only €275 according to the revenue spreadsheet which is  lot less than I was expecting.


----------



## Susie2017 (20 Feb 2020)

I am still wondering if anyone has figured out how the CO2 component of the VRT is calculated. Say the VRT amount on the calculator is 6338. OMSP is 37000. NOx is 55.6 so amount for that is ?278 euro even though it's a diesel. But I can't figure out amount for CO2 level of 120 mg. It says rate of VRT is 17%. So is CO2 payment 17% of 6338 = 1077.46. So total is 6338+1077+278=7693. Is this correct ? Would local NCT centre help ?


----------



## Peanuts (20 Feb 2020)

The VRT on the revenue.ie website is based on the CO2 level. 17% of 37,280 is €6,338. Total VRT charge would 6338 + 278 = 6616.


----------



## Susie2017 (20 Feb 2020)

Thank you peanuts, I can't follow the revenue guidelines at all. So not much of an addition to VRT once you have the certificate documents with you.


----------

